

Why 'À La Carte' Television isn't here yet - GabeN
http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/a-la-carte-channels-cable-tv-viewing/

======
GabeN
What impact do you think services such as Aereo are having on the typical
subscription model? I think it's likely that an option like that will be more
successful than attempting to charge an individual channel fee.

